# Another, home made, shop air cleaner. It blows big time!



## b2rtch

Trying to fight the dust in suspension the air in my shop I decided the make a shop air cleaner. None of the ideas in this air cleaner are new, I just read about the subject and I made my own.









This is the inlet
I read that better than to have the air cleaner in the middle of the shop , it is better to have it again a long wall to establish a circular air flow in the shop. 
It certainly works, I can feel the air circulating in every part of my shop.










As I get older, accessibility was a big concern for me and installing the cleaner on the ceiling makes it difficult to replace the filters. 
I installed the cleaner on the top of an existing shelf. I just need a two step ladder to replace the filters.
Since I took the picture, I reinforced the self under the cleaner.









The outlet.










I installed four stages of filtration , ending with a MER12 filter.
As you can see the filters are very easy to replace.










When I first looked for a blower, the fist guy I called wanted $100.00 for his blower, the second one wanted $75.00 and the third one gave it to me free of charge.
This is fairly recent 110 volts , four speeds blower. On high speed it blows a lot of air.










I do not think that I ever showed a picture to the tool rack that I made several months ago, here you go.

Thank you for reading.
Bertrand


----------



## DIYaholic

Nice Air Cleaner. Your lungs will be thankful!!!
Were you able to find a remote, with time & speed control???


----------



## JoeinGa

"Since I took the picture, I reinforced the self under the cleaner"

I was wondering if that big box was only balancing on the shelf 1/2 it's width  
Is it also bolted to the wall?

I was following the answers when you posted asking about building this. Nice job on yours.


----------



## b2rtch

I do not need a remote control. 
I have timer installed right at the power supply and when I receive it Monday, I shall install a four position chain switch to select the speed.


----------



## LeeBarker

This is inspiring, Bert. On my way to work I pass a heating/cooling place that often has discard furnaces in its dumpster. I'd wager there are multi-speed fans in those.

Would you mind some details about the filters and their approximate cost?

Thanks kindly,

Lee


----------



## b2rtch

I have about $40.00 in the filter the MER12 being the most expensive at about $32.00 but because of the other filters before, it should last me at least a year.
The first filter is there just to stop the big chunks ,the second one is a "4" and the third one a "7" and the third one it a MERV 12.
I read somewhere that MERV12 or 13 is equivalent to an HEPA filter.
I might buy, a MERV 14 to replace the 12 even before the 12 is dirty, my lungs are worth it.
There is one on Amazon for $85.00!
http://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Pure-20x25x4M14-C-1-Furnace/dp/B0073J2TXC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1358694823&sr=8-3&keywords=MERV14+20x25x4

MERV, or Minimum Efficiency Reporting Value, is a numerical value given to filters in order to identify its filtering abilities.

This is now an international industry standard set up by the committee that oversees the filter industry. This standard is used for determining the filters ability to capture and hold dirt and dust in specific size ranges. Some filter manufacturers such as 3M use their own rating system, which is not approved as an industry standard.

MERV Rating Average Particle Size Efficiency in Microns
1-4 3.0-10.0 less then 20%
6 3.0-10.0 49.9%
8 3.0-10.0 84.9%
10 1.0-3.0 50%-64.9%, 3.0-10.0 85% or greater
12 1.0-3.0 80%-89.9%, 3.0-10.0 90% or greater
14 0.3-1.0 75%-84.9%, 1.0-3.0 90% or greater
16 0.3-1.0 75% or greater

A human hair is 20-40 microns in size.

MERV ratings are determined by adding particles of varying sizes (1-12) into a controlled testing environment. The particles are added upstream of the test filter and a laser particle counter samples the air before it enters the filter and after it leaves the filter. The two particle counts are compared to calculate the Particle Size Efficiency of the tested filter. Once this is determined, a MERV Parameters chart is used to determine the MERV rating.

MERV ratings range from 1 - 16 and measurements are in microns. Some of the common particles related to MERV ratings are pet dander, insecticide dust, smog, dust, viruses, wood, tobacco smoke, spores, bacteria and pollen.

Some of the most common filters found in residential use only have a MERV rating of 1 to 4. These are typically disposable panel type filters and do not do a good job of filtering the air because they will not stop particles smaller than 10 microns. NOTE: Filters in this range usually are not advertised with any specific MERV rating.

MERV 5 to 8 rated filters are a better choice and are more commonly found in commercial applications. These filters will collect particles as small as 3 microns and are a good choice for home owners also.

Filters with a MERV rating of 9 to 12 are used in commercial and industrial applications and will stop particles in the 1 to 3 micron range. These filters are a great choice for homeowners who want the best dust control possible. When using filters in this group it is important to change them on a regular schedule because if they become heavily loaded with dust they can have a negative impact on equipment performance.


----------



## DIYaholic

Bert,
Great explanation of the "MERV System", many will gain knowledge from this post!!! Thanks.


----------



## b2rtch

I just found this people ,they seems to be too inexpensive to be "honest" ;

http://www.airfiltersdelivered.com/store/index.php

6×20x25×4 MERV13 filters for $116.00


----------



## JohnInHadley

Mathias Wandel recently did his own research on filters and saw dust. It changed my perspective. I didn't realise that sometimes the outside air is dirtier than in the shop. It's worth a look.
John in Hadley


----------



## b2rtch

I saw that and I know that outside air for sure dirtier than the one inside my shop after it went through the filters again and again.


----------



## teejk

Bert…I'm not as concerned about 100% pure air as you are (life is a series of choices after all). Along with the hassle of changing the filters, putting the cost of the filters out there does certainly reinforce something I have said more than once…airborne capture should be step 2. Get as much as you can at source!

I'm still in design phase and re-visiting Pentz. I'm leaning towards a system that will be able to create a wind-tunnel at any tool that would make Bill happy.

Did you do any research on "washable" filters at all? (hard to believe but I do have a little "green" streak in me).


----------



## b2rtch

I already have a dust collection system but I need to improve it.
This is mostly to clean the air in my shop during the night so that when I come in the morning I do not sneeze and caught.
The next step is cyclone and duct, coming soon.


----------



## REO

nice post Bert! Well thought out DIY filter.


----------



## PurpLev

nice build, and any thing you can do to keep the air cleaner can only be good, and even at $100 a year for filters It really is a good investment


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you all. 
I really can feel the difference when stepping in and working in my shop


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you all. 
I really can feel the difference when stepping in and working in my shop


----------



## b2rtch

.


----------



## Holbs

bert… how is the DIY air cleaner holding up?


----------



## Grandpa

Thanks for posting. Like Holbs said how is this working after 6 weeks? We need those links to the cheasper filters. Have your ordered from them?


----------



## apvkt

Hi,

It is very nice to see the pictures which is very neat and attractive. Is it possible to work with remote for accessing the products..This set up wont create any dust and others…


----------



## b2rtch

I bought the filters at Home Depot but I found later on line better and cheaper filter for the MERV filter. 
Just Google it. 
The air cleaner works very well, it capture tons of dust. 
I do not need a remote as I have mechanical timer (Home Depot ) on the power outlet and a position selector switch under the filter that I can easily reach from the ground. 
The switch was the most difficult thing to find, I found it on E-Bay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330754137808
I hope this helps.


----------



## shelly_b

Thanks for sharing your design!! I will definately be making one of my own and this really helps!


----------



## b2rtch

Shelly, if you have question just PM me.


----------



## joshuam39

I was searching LJ for air filter ideas for my own shop, b2rtch. I thought yours was the best on LJ. I like how you used a multi stage filter design. I see this post hasn't had any activity in 500+ days. So, how about some follow up? How is this system holding up? How's the filter life, especially for the more expensive mer-12? Have you changed or added anything since?

Thanks for the inspiration. I think I will try to copy your design.


----------



## CharlesA

I work in a 20×14 or so. No heat or air, so I usually work with garage door open (only entrance). I'm assuming g a dust filteration system wouldn't be of much value.


----------



## joshuam39

I have breathing and lung health issues. I have to be careful with dust and alergins. I'm just starting out with my woodworking, and I'm still getting my shop together. I still need many tools and such, but after a little practice on my ts and router, I see dust is a priority. I also got myself a respirator mask. I picked up an extra shop vac off craigslist. I'm going to make or buy a dust can for it. I want a real dust collection system, but, there is only so much money I can throw into the money pit. Just doing a little at a time.


----------



## vhs27

I have a fan that looks just like yours. How can you tell if it is multiple speeds? Lots of wires coming out of the motor I connected two of them and it works but on high speed. Is there a way to reduce the motor speed?


----------



## b2rtch

vhs27. I believe that all these furnace fans are multiple speed. 
I believe that they all are 3 or 4 speeds.
Mine is 4 speeds.
I always run it on high speed.
It moves the air all over the shop even in the farthest corner.
There is a proper way to install it for maximum air circulation.

I found this information on the Internet but you better read the post as they are some corrections:

https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/alt.hvac/8TzJSNJGWuk

white--- common
black-- high speed
blue-- medium high speed
orange-- medium speed
red --- low speed
in some cases yellow can be common in the place of white.










You will need to buy a selector switch for the different speed. 
I found one on E-Bay but I believe that HD carries them.
My fan works extremely well.


----------



## b2rtch

joshuam39.
Sorry for not answering your questions sooner. I did not receive a notification of your post,

"I was searching LJ for air filter ideas for my own shop, b2rtch. 
I thought yours was the best on LJ. 
I like how you used a multi stage filter design."

Thank you very much.
So, how about some follow up? 
How is this system holding up? 
How's the filter life, especially for the more expensive mer-12? 
Have you changed or added anything since?"

"I see this post hasn't had any activity in 500+ days.

The air cleaner has been working very well. 
I had not problem with it and even on high speed it is pretty quiet.
I have been replacing the filters as needed.
The final filter, the Merv 12, I replace only once year.
I still have one more Merv 12 after that I use either a Merv16 or a true HEPA filter.
I could get an HEPA filter at work for free but it would not fit as the filters we use are huge ( they cost $2500.00 each)

Thanks for the inspiration. I think I will try to copy your design.

You are very welcome. 
YO can PM me if you have questions


----------



## vhs27

Thanks Bert. I was in the mood for trying different things so went down and bought a dimmer switch and hooked it up to the black wire. I am not sure if this is hard on the motor or not but i can have it really slow and dial it up to really high speed. I am going to pop the switch off and try the other wires for other speeds. Mine has red yellow blue and purple wires which run the capacitor. 
The problem i have is it is heavy and want to mount it on ceiling, i guess it's call a buddy for help.


----------



## helluvawreck

That is a great addition to your shop, Bert. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## b2rtch

vhs27m, If you mount it on the ceiling you need to mount it close to a wall and slightly angled it toward the wall to have good air circulation around you shop

I always only use the high speed


----------



## vhs27

Thanks for the info Bert. Got it mounted about 8 inches from the ceiling and using a Dimmer switch to control the speed. However most of the time it is on high, really circulates the air. So far have 2 FILTERS on it but will get a better one next time I get to HD or Rona.
Found out it has 4 speeds once I pulled motor out. Got to do some fine tuning and get a grill for output side to deflect it 2 or 3 directions. It really blows but so far it blows some course dust around which I suppose is from the garage walls AND shelves.
VHS27/ Vic


----------



## Tugboater78

Need to make one myself, have a blower, just havent got around to making a housing.


----------



## starrtraveler

Thanks for the great information guys. I have a blower and a switch is on the way. Here's the switch I bought.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130539646092?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## b2rtch

starrtraveler I use the exact same switch also bought on Ebay, may be from the same guy.
I installed the switch on the bottom so that I can reach it just standing up.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Hey Bert,
Looks like I am finally going to get around to doing something like this. We replaced one of our furnace/AC systems ~4yr ago and I kept the furnace unit for future use. I will need to gut it to get the squirrel cage blower and such.

The reason for my query is that I JUST installed an AC Mini-Split System in the shop last week. Today, after turning a very nice handplane knob out of Rosewood in my now AC'd shop, I realized just how much fine Rosewood dust remained in the air. Normally I have my 8'x16' roll-up door open and have never even noticed any such problems with dust. HOWEVER, with the doors all closed up…wow… now a problem.

All that said, your system looks very similar to the Grizzly setup, functionally. FWIW, I've been setting on this blower for years now, so do think you could offer some measurements/dimensions, wiring suggestions, AND anything that you may have learned over these past years using this system (like how well do filters seal/leak, over-kill/under-kill, placement, etc.)?
Thanks!,
HorizontalMike


----------



## DrDirt

Like the stacked set up - - hopefully using the prefilters will help keep the expensive MRV12 from plugging quickly.

And it is easy to take out the first fiberglass mat and blow it out (outside) with compressed air.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Hey Dirt!...?

I think you missed the >year update/query. Try again, ONCE YOU HAVE READ the most recent posting.
Have a nice day…


----------



## b2rtch

Mike I am traveling I answer you asap


----------



## b2rtch

Mike, the dimensions are based on the size of the filters you are using. 
Basically you build the box around the filters and the blower. 
As you can see the construction of my air cleaner is very simple and it works very well.
The wiring is typical 110Volt with a selector switch for the four speeds.I bought mine on Ebay, the link is above.The filers fit in the box snugly so I probably do not have much internal leakage but even if I do ,no big deal.I installed the selector switch on the bottom of box so that I can easily reach it but in fact I use the highest speed 99%of the time. 
I am very happy with my air cleaner and I would not change a thing.
That it needs it or not I REPLACE THE Merv filter once a year.
I replace the other filters as needed.
I hope this help.
Good to hear from you, I no longer come on this site very much


----------



## b2rtch

I forgot a detail; I also use a timer switch to be able to let the air cleaner run for a while after I live the shop.
In addition I use the cleaner to circulate the air around the shop for heating or cooling.


----------



## Gilley23

> Good to hear from you, I no longer come on this site very much
> 
> - b2rtch


Why not, are you still woodworking much?


----------



## b2rtch

"Why not, are you still woodworking much?"

No, not lately.


----------



## HorizontalMike

Thanks Bert. Closing up the shop doors sure changes my woodworking environment. Never had an issue with wood dust with the doors open. Closed up, I could really smell all of the Rosewood dust in the air. Enough to be bothersome.

You answered my concerns about how well the filters fit and seal. Thanks. As far as the switch, will have to hunt around since the above link seems dead.


----------



## b2rtch

Here you go Mike:

https://www.ebay.com/p/4-Position-3-Speed-Fan-Selector-Rotary-Switch-With-Knob-13amp-120v/1361372661?iid=231777266326


----------



## blahbl83

We buy our custom filters here and love the service.

https://filterbuy.com/custom-air-filters/

First heard about it from my man Izzy Swan:


----------



## Ardubya

Doing some research - where can one look for a powerful but cheap blower?


----------



## b2rtch

Check HVAC places around you,they normally have a lot of used furnaces around


----------



## kelvancra

The value of these things like this can be seen elsewhere too.

I bought an AirHandler system with the floor model buff cabinet and buffer for $100.00 off craigslist. I installed new 11 merv filters, stacking them and adding foam noodles to shim them.

About every six months, I pull the bottom filter, toss it and add a new one. The amount of buff compound and string from the buffing I do is amazing. Without the squirrel cage, it would all be in the air.


----------



## kelvancra

My first shop (East Bremerton, Wash.) relied on two of these for dust handling. I installed a large window in the door, mounted on door hinges. I'd open that and kick on one fan and it kept the dust down significantly.

Every once in a while, I kicked both on, with the door open, and ran my electric leaf blower. It would turn the neighborhood dark gray (so I only did it at night). ;(

I want to install one again for clean up and such, but do and will continue to rely on two four bag collectors and a HF one (for the miter box and lawn clean up), rather than allowing all that garbage in the air to begin with.


----------



## bobbg

My HVAC system uses a 20×25 Merv 8 filter, that gets changed once a year, I always save them.
Most the time they are clean, these cost me about 32-36 a year. What you can do it save your old one 
Thats still) clean and swap it out when your working, after time passes enough to swap all the air in your shop out put that current season new filter back in.
I've got return air vents in my shop
Airflow during the cooling season is very important
For both the healty of your hvac system and energy use cooling the house so I would do this.
You can spray on a sticking charge on your filters to get them to pick up more dust, 
I'm going to use a pleated 1" filter then 2 Merv 8 filter and then a Merv 15 HEPA type filter. 
I do not recommend this on your HVAC system
It restricts air flow too much.
As I run this system you change the thing filter when its dirty, then once a year pull the first Merv 8 filter and replace with the last stage one putting last seasons filter in its place. So what I'm saying is every year you rotate those filters with oldest the first to clean. I wouldn't really worrie about the merv 15 but once in 5 years or if its dirty when you move them.
The first stage filter will change most often.
A system like this could very well clean the air in your whole house over time.

And if you don't do something like this then dust will find its way into every conner of your house if the workshop is in the basement.
Oh and you'll get 4-5 years of use out of your furnace filters that cost 30-40 bucks each.

I've been thinking about a pre filter on retirement ducts. Dust buildup in your HVAC system cost you money. Keeping all the dust out of they system helps it run better and use less energy.

You can calculate how much air is in your home, and how often its totally filtered with a blower motor.

Also your not finnished with that filter yet, second blower and down draft sanding station then its about totally used up. So you might get 6 years out of one.

By the way my house used to be dafty and dusty from outside air, this filter and direct vent system vented outside has stopped most of that.
Its a 97% eff system. Its cut my gas bill more then 1/2 and seer16 ac cut the power usage down to 1/3 the old cost. The investment is well worth the money, and you get a free blower motor out of it.

I only spent 5500 on my system and its paid for itself the first 3 years. I did get rebates state and fed. One more thing keep the compressor outside clean and plants away from it.

Most HVAC companies will just give you the old blower motors if you ask a tec when he's changing out a system.

They put them in the trash? Most of them recycle the metal. And old motor is only worth about 15 bucks in copper. If you have to buy it that's all I'd pay for one.
Why use plywood to make one why not metal? With insulation inside it. Use 100% recycled parts.
Free is always better then buying new materials.

Most woodworkers do not have scraps, its all usable wood. And you can compost the chips.
Or burn them. If you burn them use the heat someway. If we all use 80-90% of the energy off everything we will cut down our carbon footprints.

I'm serious, I let my lawn grow to 6-8" tall before I'll.mow the grass. I don't care what it looks like
As much as I do about air polution. Looks like grass to me.


----------



## retiredhvacguy

Hi! this Bill the HVAC guy.Too much filtering will cause the thermal protector to kick out in the motor. When you look at the timer, is it off because of the timer finished the cycle or the motor kicked out in overload protection? Do not over filter the input.Do not block the out put house grills are to small. To remove dust you have to move dust. So restricting output will cause motor overload. Put a finger grill in front of output. No restriction. That way the motor will last a long time. You will never achieve 100% air quality, but you may come close.


----------



## therealSteveN

Thanks for the info Bert. A person cannot take enough steps to safeguard their respiratory health in the shop. Catching as many of the little critters as possible just makes sense. I have 2 of the smaller sized units going in my shop anytime I am in there. Initially they all showed them as hangers. I read much more often as a perimeter they work better, and mine are at the approximate height of my head.

Those who don't see this, are almost certain to be needing an Oxygen generator some day in their futures.

But then I am that guy who wears a full face respirator when I am in really dusty mode  You see I have a COPD diagnosis, and have no plans on owning an O2 generator.


----------



## b2rtch

O2 generator, I use one to sleep because I just stop breathing every few minutes and the O2 concentration in my blood goes extremely low, much lower than safe.


----------



## AGP707

Awesome job I need to build one for my shop


----------



## NormG

Congradulations


----------



## b2rtch

I took me just abut one morning to build it.
When you install it, install it close the ceiling and at a slight angle toward the wall.
When I use it , I can feel the air circulating in all my shop


----------



## therealSteveN

> O2 generator, I use one to sleep because I just stop breathing every few minutes and the O2 concentration in my blood goes extremely low, much lower than safe.
> 
> - b2rtch


Then you need all the tricks at your disposal. Those fines will plug a fella up.


----------



## kelvancra

Generally, these have three hot wires to allow you to choose to wire it up on low, medium or high speed, but some have four speeds.

I bought a wafer/stacked switch with four positions (Off, low, medium and high). If you have a four speed fan, you might want to go with the five position instead. Even if you fan didn't have four speeds, you can use the five position switch. Of course, the fifth position wouldn't be used, but would be there if you swapped to a four speed.

To prep the switch for installation, I soldered the first position of all three levels together for the hot input wire. Then I soldered wires for the three speeds, so they could be wire nutted to the fan and power input lead:

As an example for wiring many blowers, the speeds and wire colors are:

Red for low speed, which should be the next position after "OFF."

Blue for medium speed, for the next position.

Black for high speed, for the last position.

Other fans may have additional settings, like

Yellow = Medium high

Orange = Medium Low

The white neutral wire is not used with the switch. The white neutral wire of the system ties to the white neutral wire of the blower motor.

Your motor should have a diagram showing the colors associated with speeds.

I used an ohm meter to verify input and output terminals on the switch, then checked for shorts.


----------



## kelvancra

For my house, I am modifying my air intake to allow two filters side by side, to double the surface area. This allows me to use a finer (higher MERV rating filter) than the ones for which the system was designed.

Since so many manufacturers like to make their own bastard version of a given measurement, adding a plate inside just like the intake area, then putting four T-nuts in it for male knobs will let me use 4" or 5" filters of the strange dimensions filter manufacturers sell and still insure the filter pushes against the foam seals.

The same concept can be applied to shop filtration systems, or a home made air scrubber for the house. With two MERV 11 or 13 filters, one should be able to cut way back on air born dust.

With the switch on low, the noise of the thing running shouldn't be too obnoxious.


----------



## controlfreak

I need to make one of these. I know I can use a box fan but a squirrel cage would probably save some space and move more air. Any good ideas where to go to find one? Maybe an HVAC installers junk pile?


----------



## kelvancra

I got one from an HVAC place. I didn't leave a mess and brought my own tools to get the blower out.


----------



## UpNorthWoodWorker

This is great thanks for sharing all the details. Inspiring me to build similar in my shop. I really need it! Thanks


----------



## b2rtch

I am amazed that 8 years later I still receive "thank you" for my post.
Thank you guys


----------

